# Met my first "snobby horse person" today...



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Good for you for maintaining your composure in the story. could not have been easy.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Is she chasing off customers by her attitudy Judy arrogance? If so, complain to the owner of the store, that'll knock her off her perch.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Welcome aboard, glad this is your first time facing this, it won't be your last. 

To have a clue about horses, you need some level of confidence, in some people that brings out arrogance, and they think they know it all. There's a difference between the two, but it's becoming more merged.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

hahahaha I probably know who you are talking about


----------



## tlkng1 (Dec 14, 2011)

When you, the general you here, encounter these types, does it ever make you wonder why they feel the need to do that? To me it is embarrassing and even if asked I only give the basics and then shut up.


----------



## nuisance (Sep 8, 2011)

Back in the spring. My friend and I did a benefit ride for the Humane Society of North Texas. When we were all gathered, this one lady commented on another ladies horse, asked what breed. Lady #2 states, spotted percheron. Lady #1 says, Percheron's don't come in that color, and several other hateful mean things about Lady #2 not knowing what her horse was. Lady #1 also had a dog and a mini-pony loose running around everyone, under horses etc. This lady was also the one who was giving the Sunday morning cowboy church service. She was so stuck up and snobbish! Her dog and pony got 2 people thrown and several others almost thrown. She would say, "How is it my fault, I'm way back here, it happened up there". Rude, rude lady!


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

People with very low self esteem often project an over abundance of self confidence.
If you notice the less interested you appear the harder they try to impress you. LOL Shalom


----------



## tlkng1 (Dec 14, 2011)

Lady 1 needs to get out more. With all the crossbreeding that occurs to try and blend abilities unless people are breeding 100% within the breed, any breed can be just about any color. I would have never thought I would see a Hanoverian of anything but a solid color but found a registered American Hanoverian as a gorgeous looking paint; unfortunately a universe's distance out of my budget range


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

Sometimes it works in reverse. DD wanted to do hunter jumper. I had only ever ridden western. I took DD and her small AppyX horse to a hunter/jumper barn. I wanted to maintain a positive atmosphere for DD, so I had _really_ psyched myself up to ignore any snotty comments. The other horses were a mile high, nearly all sorrel or bay and I assumed had some sort of “proven” pedigree. And, English gear just looks “snippety”. I was pleasantly surprised by the “reception”. The appyX was fawned over and one of the other kids desperately wanted to ride her, and DD didn’t mind. Well, I can tell you_ I_ would have minded at that age! The girl was very advanced and had two horses of her own! Haha. Here _I_ had been afraid of “unfriendlies”. I can’t say my experiences w western crowds has been as free of "accomplishment" pretense, or “pedigree snobbery”. Maybe that barn was an exception to the English world, idk.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

it is unfortunate, but you will find the snobs in every discipline. A good trainer will not be a snob, and wont put down other trainers.


----------



## TessaMay (Jul 26, 2013)

I've seen snotty people in every discipline and there are so many who believe that their way is the ONLY way to train/ride/do whatever you are doing. I ride both English and Western and I have had my English tack scoffed at by western riders and the idea of me gaming looked down on by English riders (I must beat my horse and spur it like crazy if I game... pfft). 

The thing that I find ridiculous is when one discipline claims another is abusive, but their discipline couldn't be because it teaches the horse how to properly move in this or that way. I've seen abuse of one kind or another in EVERY discipline, so don't hark on other people's disciplines, hark on the bad practices within them. Everyone is very good at justifying practices that are actually harmful to the horse in their discipline and pointing out the harmful practices in other people's.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Just tack your horse out like this and watch their head explode!










Oddly enough, the one snob I've met was in a feed store. I was just trying to buy some hay, but I heard her go on & on about her incredible horses and how I should train mine (and my only comment had been to admit I had an Arabian mare - the woman didn't like Arabians, "too much snort and blow"). Later, the lady in the feed store told me the woman had 18 horses, none of which had any business being bred...


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

Yes, I see what you mean BSMS, no pineapples, nylon, rhinestones and horse hair tassels. Tasteless.:wink:


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

bsms I thought I was the only one that tacked up that way.
I could care less about the looks. I have 3 english saddles and only one pad to go with them. I use the western ones sometimes. Shalom


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

Ah, the crazy end of the horse person spectrum. You're bound to meet many more like her. At least you got a good laugh out of it.


----------



## rideverystride (Jul 19, 2013)

That will certainly not be the last one you meet. I work at a barn filled with opinionated pony club moms who think they know everything, when they honestly have no idea what they're talking about. They also make drama out of nothing. The list never ends. Although not all of them are like that, it just depends on the person I guess .


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

In my experience, people with little talent or knowledge or ability tend to be the "know it alls". Anyone who has really spent time in the saddle tends to be a bit more humble. 

I remember a girl in college that bragged all the time about her great knowledge. I reluctantly agreed to let her ride my fat, lazy pony. She was obviously terrified on the little horse. Eventually, she brought her horse to college. This was the horse that was better than everybody else's horses. The horse arrived in a rickety, homemade trailer pulled by a station wagon. When the infamous horse that was greatly superior to my horse was unloaded, it was underweight, had long hooves, and was filthy. 200 pounds later, it was not a bad horse, but she really would have been better off keeping her mouth shut.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

I think it's so funny how people (all people, horse people...) shove stories and anecdotes and "knowledge" down your throat without asking... I've had that happen plenty of times.


----------



## redpony (Apr 17, 2012)

This reminds me of a quote I try to live by (and "snobs" should):

"It is better to be thought a fool, than to open your mouth and erase all doubt!"
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

Redpony I had to learn that lesson the hard way. LOL
Those are words of wisdom to live by. Shalom


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

^The above! Absolutely!

I briefly showed in IHSA (which is the college "circuit") and I made a complete dumb-head of myself when I tried to "exercise" my horse showing knowledge. Yikes... Sometimes it's just better to let everyone else make a fool of themselves, haha!


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

By that same token, I think it's one thing to request an opinion and receive and answer that you don't want to hear. It's another to have someone's opinion (*ahem* Great and Powerful Knowledge) thrust upon you.
Sorry for the double post!


----------



## whalegirl (Jul 5, 2013)

I've been bracing myself for the worst at my new barn. I've been riding there for about a month and so far everyone's been nice but in this area you don't have to be good at ANYTHING to be a snob as long as you have a black Mercedes and expensive logos on your clothes. So far so good but I am really bad at letting rude people be rude so good luck to whoever decides they're better than me just by my off brand half chaps and sparkly crop lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

dbarabians said:


> Redpony I had to learn that lesson the hard way. LOL
> Those are words of wisdom to live by. Shalom


****missy, raises eyebrows, looks at her watch on wrist and wonders when db will start****
:rofl:

Oh, come on now, db, I couldn't resist!


----------



## mrstorres2566 (Apr 25, 2013)

I have NEVER experienced this type, thank heaven. I love the stable I ride at. All the girls and the one guy, are fantastic. We are one big happy family and have lots of fun together. We do have one OCD woman who makes us all figure 8 our bridles, but other than that it's a horse haven.


----------



## Poneez (May 20, 2013)

Before I changed barns, my trainer had me thinking that everybody else was a snob. After I moved, I realized that it wasn't "everybody else".


----------



## hisangelonly (Oct 29, 2011)

nuisance said:


> Back in the spring. My friend and I did a benefit ride for the Humane Society of North Texas. When we were all gathered, this one lady commented on another ladies horse, asked what breed. Lady #2 states, spotted percheron. Lady #1 says, Percheron's don't come in that color, and several other hateful mean things about Lady #2 not knowing what her horse was. Lady #1 also had a dog and a mini-pony loose running around everyone, under horses etc. This lady was also the one who was giving the Sunday morning cowboy church service. She was so stuck up and snobbish! Her dog and pony got 2 people thrown and several others almost thrown. She would say, "How is it my fault, I'm way back here, it happened up there". Rude, rude lady!


Yes I was there too! That lady drives me nuts! And everyone there worships her! The rules clearly state no loose dogs or horses. She breaks both rules and nobody says anything! Because she sings at cowboy church. Oooh lol. She really is pretty rude. Acts like a friend to your face and then goes off and talks crap behind your back! Anyways OP, there's. ALOT of people like this you have yet to meet unfortunately
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

